# San Diego Velo Swap Time



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

It's that time of year again. San Diego Velo Swap at Morley Field on Nov. 10, 2013. 

Here's a linky: Swap Meet » San Diego Velodrome Association


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

yep its a good one! Bummed I'm missing it this weekend.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Sold my fat tire bike. But someone wanted to buy my hat.


----------

